# Power Cable Specs?



## anthonyd46

I bought one of these on ebay and it didn't come with a power cord. They don't know the amp or volts thats required. I contacted tivo they said they would send me a cord for free because they couldn't find out what the specs of the cord were either. So i wait a week the package comes and its an ethernet cord. They claim they are going to send the right cord this time but I have to wait another week now. I want to at least plug something into this so I can test it and make sure it works so I can tell the ebay seller if there is any issues. Does anyone know?


----------



## SNJpage1

What did you buy?


----------



## unitron

anthonyd46 said:


> I bought one of these on ebay and it didn't come with a power cord. They don't know the amp or volts thats required. I contacted tivo they said they would send me a cord for free because they couldn't find out what the specs of the cord were either. So i wait a week the package comes and its an ethernet cord. They claim they are going to send the right cord this time but I have to wait another week now. I want to at least plug something into this so I can test it and make sure it works so I can tell the ebay seller if there is any issues. Does anyone know?


If you tell us the model number (should be on the back and start with TCD) we can probably tell you where you can go locally and pay entirely too much money for a cord that will work.

EDIT:

If the reason you posted this in the TiVo Stream forum is because you bought a TiVo Stream, ignore the above.

It sounds like you told TiVo that you needed the cable that plugs in the back, and that's why they thought you meant an Ethernet cable--because you didn't tell them that you need the power supply--something the eBay seller should have either included or indicated in the auction listing in big print that it was not included.

The Stream does not use a power cord that delivers 120V AC to the unit for something inside it to convert to DC at the voltage level it needs, it uses a power supply (commonly called a wall wart) that plugs into the wall socket and has the "stuff" right there encased in plastic to do the power conversion and has a light gauge cable that plugs into the back of the Stream via what's called a co-axial power plug and jack.

Is there a sticker or something on the bottom of the Stream that says anything about DC Volts or mA or anything like that?


----------



## SNJpage1

Any PC cord should be OK to power a Tivo. Here is the actual specs.
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=381090&highlight=power+consumption


----------



## unitron

SNJpage1 said:


> Any PC cord should be OK to power a Tivo. Here is the actual specs.
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=381090&highlight=power+consumption


I would think most people, when you say PC cord, would think of the thing with a 3 prong plug at one end and the 3 vertical slits on the other.

I goofed on my previous answer by just clicking on a thread called "power cable specs" and not noticing that it was in the Stream thread.

The stream doesn't use a power cable, it uses a power adapter--a wall wart.


----------



## anthonyd46

I did use the word power supply in the original chat I was just paraphrasing here thinking I didn't need to be insanely detailed that's my mistake sorry. I don't see anything in that link about the amps or volts for the stream power supply. The supply is a box that plugs in the wall not a cord I just want to know
The amps and volts to that box so I can test this thing out of possible. The ebay seller did say it didn't have a power supply I knew that they were charging 84 dollars for a brand new stream that was missing the power supply. I figured since retail is 129 that for sure I can find a power supply for less than 45 dollars. I didn't think it would be so much trouble to track this down nor did I think tivo would not have the information. Does no one here own the stream? If you do can you just look at the power supply for me and tell me the specs ? The model is tcda94000.


----------



## anthonyd46

I asked someone selling one on an ebay auction and they said :

12v, 2 amps, positive tip polarity. 

Can anyone verify this?


----------



## poppagene

anthonyd46 said:


> I asked someone selling one on an ebay auction and they said :
> 
> 12v, 2 amps, positive tip polarity.
> 
> Can anyone verify this?


That's the specs for the power adapter for my tivo stream


----------



## SNJpage1

This should work for you.
http://www.amazon.com/XTEK-100V-Sup...d=1397482900&sr=1-8&keywords=12v+power+supply


----------



## telemark

Same here.

12volts, 2amps, DC, +positive center.
Not important (don't have to match this): Input: 100v-240v AC 50/60Hz 0.6A
Even less important: Level 5 efficiency, rfi choked

It has a Tivo logo on it, so one of these numbers is probably their part number:
R0612
Model: KSAS0241200200VU
SBOM-00836-000A1

12v is very common, and a number of my old routers seem to fit this size. You might have one at home.


----------



## unitron

telemark said:


> Same here.
> 
> 12volts, 2amps, DC, +positive center.
> Not important (don't have to match this): Input: 100v-240v AC 50/60Hz 0.6A
> Even less important: Level 5 efficiency, rfi choked
> 
> It has a Tivo logo on it, so one of these numbers is probably their part number:
> R0612
> Model: KSAS0241200200VU
> SBOM-00836-000A1
> 
> 12v is very common, and a number of my old routers seem to fit this size. You might have one at home.


12V, negative ground wall warts are common, but most are only 1 Amp or less.


----------



## manhole

Would someone be willing to post a picture of the label on their TiVo Stream ac adapter? I called TiVo to order one but they can't find the part or specifications. Thank you.


----------



## CinciDVR

manhole said:


> Would someone be willing to post a picture of the label on their TiVo Stream ac adapter? I called TiVo to order one but they can't find the part or specifications. Thank you.


Weaknees sells these for $29.99. They list the part # as SPWR-00023-000. They say it works for both the Mini and the Stream.


----------



## fcfc2

Hi,
If the mini power supply will work then, http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_odk...70.l1313&_nkw=tivo+mini+power+supply&_sacat=0 
Better than 29.95


----------



## CinciDVR

fcfc2 said:


> Hi,
> If the mini power supply will work then, http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_odk...70.l1313&_nkw=tivo+mini+power+supply&_sacat=0
> Better than 29.95


Well, the part number shown on my Mini adapter is SPWR-0023-000A7, and the output is listed as 12V, 1.0A. Given that this a different P/N than what Weaknees is selling, and the output is 1.0A instead of 2A, I don't think it's advisable to simply buy a Mini power adapter off of ebay. This is likely a case where the Stream adapter will work for the Mini (because it's over qualified) while the Mini adapter will not work for the Stream.

Edit: Just looked at the ebay link posted. It's not an actual Tivo power adapter, so it's output specs are different. It's output is 1.5A which is better than the 1A output of the Tivo Mini adapter, but still less than the stated 2A required for the Stream.


----------



## fcfc2

CinciDVR said:


> Well, the part number shown on my Mini adapter is SPWR-0023-000A7, and the output is listed as 12V, 1.0A. Given that this a different P/N than what Weaknees is selling, and the output is 1.0A instead of 2A, I don't think it's advisable to simply buy a Mini power adapter off of ebay. This is likely a case where the Stream adapter will work for the Mini (because it's over qualified) while the Mini adapter will not work for the Stream.
> 
> Edit: Just looked at the ebay link posted. It's not an actual Tivo power adapter, so it's output specs are different. It's output is 1.5A which is better than the 1A output of the Tivo Mini adapter, but still less than the stated 2A required for the Stream.


Hi,
If the 1.0 Amp rating of the one being sold by Weaknees is supposed to work ok with either, and I trust Weaknees has a clue, than it is a pretty good bet that the one on Ebay which is actually rated as 1.5 Amps, not 1.0, is likely going to work fine. I have often found that the actual power ratings on many devices are "flexible" and while the voltage output has to be the same or higher, the draw in amps is often much smaller than the rated supply.


----------



## CinciDVR

fcfc2 said:


> Hi,
> If the 1.0 Amp rating of the one being sold by Weaknees is supposed to work ok with either, and I trust Weaknees has a clue, than it is a pretty good bet that the one on Ebay which is actually rated as 1.5 Amps, not 1.0, is likely going to work fine.


I don't see an amperage rating for the one being sold by Weaknees. It only lists a part number which is similar, but not the same, as the part number on my Mini power adapter. So either the adapter being sold by Weaknees is indeed only 1A, in which case the adapter being sold on Ebay would be perfectly fine OR the adapter being sold by Weaknees is actually 2A, in which case the adapter being sold on Ebay will be under powered.

The earlier posts in this thread indicate that the Tivo power adapter included with the stream has an output of 2A. I don't think that Tivo would include a 2A adapter if a 1A adapter would do when they clearly have 1A adapters available (i.e. those included with the Mini). So I think it's reasonable to assume that the adapter being sold by Weaknees is a 2A adapter.


----------



## manhole

Just to update everyone, the Roamio Basic power adapter available from TiVo for $5.99 (free shipping) works with the Stream and Mini. It's 12v 2.0A. The 2.0A is the maximum it's rated for, so if a device only needs 1.0 or 1.5A it will simply draw what it requires. The voltage and polarity matches up perfectly.


----------

